# You can get Isabelle's picture now



## mayorandrew (Nov 4, 2016)

not sure if this has been figured out yet since it's only been a few days, but I thought some would be interested to know!
I used my Isabelle amiibo card of her in the orange cardigan she wears on fall/winter (I was hoping it would bring her to my campsite...) and selected "Give me something!" as that was the only option. I was given a picture of Isabelle like the villager pictures. I can't right now but I can take a picture later to post if any of you would like!


----------



## N a t (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm about to get me a pic of Blathers right now <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't have the option to get his pic, time to cri ;_;


----------



## Snow (Nov 4, 2016)

That's awesome! I was wondering if there was any reason to scan the SPs.


----------



## N a t (Nov 4, 2016)

EEEEE! I still got that amazingly adorable pic of Isabelle! Put her in my home office on my bookshelf. I also have a lovely portrait of Iwata in the room. How fitting...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 4, 2016)

I got sable picture

It's my only amiibo card I have because I got happy home designer


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 4, 2016)

I got sable picture

It's my only amiibo card I have because I got happy home designer


----------



## N a t (Nov 4, 2016)

I'll have to buy a pic of Blathers from someone since I don't have his card :s


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh that's awesome!!


----------



## KatTayle (Nov 4, 2016)

I got Redd and Katrina's pics so far since they're my faves, can't wait to start collecting the others! I've already been glad to see the special character pictures get added in HHD


----------



## Snow (Nov 4, 2016)

Did it still count as your daily wish? So you can only do one a day, right? 

as soon as I finish cleaning up my town I am getting ALL THE PICTURES!!!


----------



## mayorandrew (Nov 4, 2016)

yeah, I believe it's part of the daily wish.


----------



## Licorice (Nov 4, 2016)

You're so lucky!


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 4, 2016)

omg that's so cute that makes me wanna buy amiibo cards now ugh


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 4, 2016)

thanks for making this thread! thankfully, isabelle was the card that came with my hhd game, and i got her picture today  it's now sitting in one of my mayor's rooms. i'll have to try this with the other NPC amiibo cards!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 4, 2016)

omggg i want isabelle's photo so bad
anyone willing to sell it?


----------

